# Pen display



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2007)

Woohoo! Sold a few more pens but more importantly (to me) I now have a local retail outlet
that's going to see how marketing my pens goes. 
So, only built two pens tonight because I had to knock something out so they could
display a few pens. I turned a black walnut dowel and used some black walnut and maple to
cobble this stand together:






The stand will hold seven pens. Hopefully, I'll have to make a bigger one for them soon.

- G -


----------



## melogic (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice looking stand Gary and congrats on the selling location. I have a few pens in a local book store on consignment. I started out with a small display and now have a big locking display. I mention the locking display because this is something you may want to consider. Good luck!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 17, 2007)

Gary,
Nice stand... Simple and elegant.
Mind if I copy it for my booth?


----------



## pete00 (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Gary,
> Nice stand... Simple and elegant.
> Mind if I copy it for my booth?



What Chuck said ....again ...[][]


----------



## Skye (Jan 17, 2007)

What does that stand remind me of? Oh yeah:

Nevermind, see below...


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2007)

Mark,
Quite a coincidence -- this retailer is a new bookstore too.
Thanks for the idea of a locking cabinet. I hope I'll need it.
Chuck & Pete: Copy away. []
Skye -- I don't understand your post. Please explain.

- G -


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />
> Skye -- I don't understand your post. Please explain.
> 
> - G -



Gary,

You are not alone on this one.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought I was the only one![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice looking. But check your pens from time to time. I made some stands from red cedar and the contact with the stand ruined the finish where it touched. Might just have been the cedar that was the culprit, I'm not sure. But when I needed a stand again, I bought an acrylic from CS.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2007)

Frank,
Good advice about contact issues. So, maybe I'll coat the contact points with a
bit of CA. We know that cured CA can't hurt the pen.


----------



## Skye (Jan 17, 2007)

Similar to this:


----------



## emtmike (Jan 17, 2007)

Skye. The warning is on the bottle for a reason. ALWAYS USE GLUE IN WELL VENTALATED AREAS.


----------



## txbob (Jan 17, 2007)

Or maybe a strip of green felt?
txbob



> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Frank,
> Good advice about contact issues. So, maybe I'll coat the contact points with a
> bit of CA. We know that cured CA can't hurt the pen.


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll second Mark's "locking cabinet".  I had a bunch of pens and other things in a store too.  Some person specifically entered the store and stole hundreds of dollars of my things only.  If you look in the archived articles, the one I wrote about the "Ice Cream Cone Pen" had some picts of one I had made for that article.  It got swiped along with the burl stand as well.[]


----------



## Skye (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, my first pic was a lot closer but the host got it's panties in a wad over 'hot-linking'.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />I'll second Mark's "locking cabinet".  I had a bunch of pens and other things in a store too.  Some person specifically entered the store and stole hundreds of dollars of my things only.  If you look in the archived articles, the one I wrote about the "Ice Cream Cone Pen" had some picts of one I had made for that article.  It got swiped along with the burl stand as well.[]


The infamous Ice Cream Pen was stolen????  Is NOTHING sacred????


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't have anything in stores right now, I do most of my selling at a local craft mart which is closed until about March or April... but I display all of my high end pens in two large flat cases with closed lids.  I open and hand a customer a pen to feel and look at closely.. otherwise the case is closed.  Low end SL and Europeans lay on a table, or in stands.  Haven't lost anything YET.


----------

